# Official Bulls vs. Magic Game



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Thought I'd get this party started....

Bulls will be looking for revenge tonight, so I expect a more competitive game than the last one between these two.

If we could slow down T-mac, we'll have a good chance.

Bulls 101
Magic 99


:grinning: :yes: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

One thing i am interested to see is if we can take advantage of their "still" small frontline. They have been playing a lot of Gooden at C with Garrity at PF. Chandler and Curry should take advantage of that inside. Of course the flipside of this is Garrity outside beyond three point line and Chandler having to go out there on him. These matchups despite TMac is where the game will be won or lost IMO.

Bulls 97
Magic 91


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Hopefully, the Bulls will come out hungry tonight after such an emotional and disappointing game against the Wiz. If that's the case, I could see the Bulls winning by 8 or so.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I hope the Twin Towers have a field day tonight. It's no excuse why they shouldn't dominate Orlando's weak front line... no reason!

:yes: :grinning:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win 101-100.

TMac scores 100.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*At this point.....*

R we really looking forward to wins??? Or James? Bulls lose by 12.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: At this point.....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> R we really looking forward to wins??? Or James? Bulls lose by 12.


Wins...... the kind of collapse we'd have to have to EARN James would be a huge set-back. Our only chance at him now is to pull a Houston and move up in the draft.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*bulls lose*

By at least 20
tmac gets 40 again :cheers:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

DidI hear something about this game being on the main NBATV channel?? If so the Bulls will likely be off. This doen't sound good.
Bulls automatic lose!:upset:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Yikes, only 8 posts by game time! Interest seems to be slipping.

Bulls will go 5-16 the rest of the season, and tonight's game won't be among those five victories.

Tonight, however, we should see Chandler & Gooden go mano a mano. Heh, heh, heh...

Watch out for more full court pressure by Vaughn and Armstrong on our PG's. Crawford especially has a tough time against the Magic when it comes to penetrating. Time to put the pedal to the metal, JC!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

How's Drew Playing?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Bulls are giving Hassell the ball, hoping to get TMac in foul trouble...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I think the Bulls are giving Hassell the ball, hoping to get TMac in foul trouble...


lol, I imagine TMAC is laying of Hassell. I've seen people at the YMCA that have more offensive moves than Trenton.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry 1 point 4 rebounds..
Tyson 2 points 4 rebounds

Magic up 14-11

5.54 to go in the 1st


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Weren't the players whining last time that Cartwright should have had them double McGrady? Well once again Cartwright proves that whining works. Seems he's relented and is doubling TMac all over the place...and it has EC's head on a swivel...hilarious!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man Jay Williams can't hit a shot....:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

they've been killing us from 3 point land...
Marshall can't hit a free throw..

Bulls will lose this one just like they did against Atlanta


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 7 to's allready:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

8 turnovers already!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

game's tied on Yahoo!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

9 turnovers!!!!!!

Bulls with a quick 8-0 run
2 3's by Donyell& a dunk from Tyson to tie the game at 21...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Marshall hit two 3's !!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

what is wrong with Jay Williams...again????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

10 TURNOVERS FROM THE BULLS!!!!!!


U GOTTa LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ooh, but 16 rebounds (5 offensive)!!!!!!!


----------



## Tri (Mar 3, 2003)

Rose needs to shut the hell up and play ball because I am sick of hearning him complaining. Last but not least, Hassel needs to be cut because he sucks totally.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

u just can't win like that!!!!!

If we don't change our play quickly...we'll be down by 20 in a few minutes!!!

10 turnovers..man are they playing with their eyes closed..hands&feet handcuffed????


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hoiberg my hero:yes:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

16 rebounds!!!!! On pace for 64!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is damn garbage. Throw him out. He is still taking dumb*** shots. Still whining. I felt like throwing a shoe at his mug just to shut his *** up. 

And these damn Bulls have 10 TOs in the first quarter already... they're lucky the Magic didn't take advantage of them.

Jay Williams is still shootin like crap.... damn..... 

With all that the Bulls are still in the game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

they've been killing us from 3 point land ...they're shooting 3's all night


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

18 rebounds!!!!!

10 by Chandler!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Garrity shooting horribly again tonight. 
Mason is in


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Donyell 3 3's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

My bad...

8 rebounds by Chandler!!!!!

He lost the jumpball tipoff to Kemp. His legs must be tired. Which is why Baxter is in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Looks like Fred Hoiberg is a better rebounder then shooter. He's very misleading.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Marshall with another 3!!!!

Game tied at 28....
Where is Curry???


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like Yell has finally awoken from his mid-season slumber. He's been playing alot better since Curry replaced him in the starting lineup.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

21 rebounds now!!!!!

On pace for 66!!!!! (Actually 65.739...)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't kno about you guys but I think Jay williams is fed up with basketball this seson...he can't take it anymore...:heart:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice game by Chandler so far
4 pts 8 rebounds


Seems to be outplaying Gooden.

Hassell has 6 points and 2 rebouds- positive contribution



TMac only has 7


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice play Crawford


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

PUT EDDY CURRY IN!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls bench 17 pts


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

25 rebounds!!!!!

On pace for71!!!!! (70.588...)


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Garrity is 12 for 51 against Bulls this season


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Did Hoiberg just dunk the ball/ :laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Tyson having a nice all around game


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

3 more rebounds to keep up with the 64 pace!!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

where iS EDDY CURRY!!!!!!!!?????????:sigh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

13 turnovers...i say we are going for 30 tonight...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

29 rebounds. I say the Bulls are going to 60 tonight!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Kemp misses the dunk:laugh: he's huge


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice D by the Bulls


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

EDDY CURRY HASN't TAKEN A SHOT.....YET!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Garrity will keep on shooting....bulls better throw it inside to eddy in the 2nd half...
Make Orlndo realise that this isn't Cleveland...ITS CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Orlando 6-11 from 3 point land...
Magic up 50-48 at the HALF...

Rose 9 points 4 assists 2 rebs.
Chandler 7 points 9 rebs
Marshall 9 points 4 rebs
Hoiberg 8 points 2 rebs

Rebounds
Magic 22-Chicago 29

Turnovers
Magic 8-Chicago 14:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone know how many fouls Tyson and Eddy have?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Come the 3rd qtr we should pour the ball into the paint:yes:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Does anyone know how many fouls Tyson and Eddy have?


Tyson ...none
Eddy...1


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> Tyson ...none
> Eddy...1


Thanks


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Cartwright is making the most stupid substitutions in the league....


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

8 of the 14 TO's are on the frontcourt...

Chandler & Curry, 3 each; Marshall with 2.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

T-mac had 8 assists in the first half. All on dish outs when double teamed. Bulls need to realize that Magic r one of the streakiest 3 pt shooting teams in the league, once they get going(like tonight), they blow u out. We should pick spots at doubling t-mac. Not double everytime he touches th damn ball. The 3's r killing us.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> EDDY CURRY HASN't TAKEN A SHOT.....YET!!!!


Eddy sat 'cause he was totally confused by the Bulls freak defense against McGrady. If he can't figure it out during halftime he won't pay much the rest of the night.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> I don't kno about you guys but I think Jay williams is fed up with basketball this seson...he can't take it anymore...:heart:


The magic make it tough on everyone's pg's. They always try to get someone else to initiate the offense by pressuring the pg's and taking the ball out of their hands. the only way our guys can make a difference is if they start pushing back.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Curry needs to learn the defense fatsm cuz we need him on the ffensive end


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JAY WILLIAMS


:laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

COLLAPSE COMING


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay Williams sucks!! OMG


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Some real crap calls by the refs


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

nice rebound by Tyson


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

bulls haven't managed to take a shot ...yet


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

58 to 50 Orlando
Come on Bulls!!!:grinning:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

if this team particularly ever manages to win 5o games...not a championship..i'll become a Cavs fan


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are going back to the drawing board...


WE SUCK......BIG TIME


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls no offensive motion with the ball


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

It SEEMS like Cartwright completely negates the advantage of having two PG's who supposedly can start. You stay with the one that is playing well, and Jamal played well in the 2nd, Jay stunk in the 1st. So of course Cartwright puts Jay in to start the 3rd and suprise, the Bulls look uncohesive.

I am at the point where I really hope Jay gets traded this summer. And I really wish we drafted Caron Butler instead of Jay in the first place.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls are going back to the drawing board...
> 
> 
> WE SUCK......BIG TIME



Patience my friend, it's a painful learning curve


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Crawford should be in
Williams:heart:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Patience my friend, it's a painful learning curve


What learning curve????

These players haven't learned anything...Keep repeating the same mistakes


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> What learning curve????
> 
> These players haven't learned anything...Keep repeating the same mistakes


Tonight has definetely been a regression


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

R we tanking?????


THIS IS THE WORST TEAM IN BASKETBALL HISTORY....


ALL SESON THEY COLLAPSE AFTER THE HALFTIME BREAK>>>>>
WHEN ARE THEY FINALLY GOING TO FIGURE IT OUT????

FANS SHOULD STOP GOING TO THE UC....


----------



## Tri (Mar 3, 2003)

It's like playing 3 on 5 because Hassel "Brick" and Jay Bust can't hit a damn shot. Why the hell do we have to draft losers for every goddamn draft? If we dont get an instant impact player out of this draft, it's time to call for Krause heads because he can't scout talent for all I care.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*When it rains, it pours....* 

Orlando is definately taking advantage of our bigs being on the bench. We are looking BAD.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri</b>!
> It's like playing 3 on 5 because Hassel "Brick" and Jay Bust can't hit a damn shot. Why the hell do we have to draft losers for every goddamn draft? If we dont get an instant impact player out of this draft, it's time to call for Krause heads because he can't scout talent for all I care.


THEY better trade Jay Williams this summer...heck even Jamal too...

I can't stand BUST MIDGET


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Anyone notice a pattern developing?

*THIRD QUARTER BLOWOUTS!!!* 

Its happened too often to be a coincidence.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I wonder how the fans at the UNITED CENTER put up with this...


I WOULd've left the building...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bill Cartwright must be the best half-time speaker in the world.  

It's obvious that whatever he says at halftime to these players goes through one ear, and out the other.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Down by 17........ 17!

How the #$% do you get down be 17?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*JOHN PAXSON MUST BE THE HEAD COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*yikes*

just checked in on the game for the first time tonight.

looks like i shouldnt' have bothered. I move we petition to the league to have 3rd quarters REMOVED from all Bulls games. that's right. every Bulls game will consist of a 1st, 2nd and 4th quarter. that way we can avoid the inevitable 3rd quarter collapse that is the hallmark of nearly every Bulls loss this year.


ugh. it's pretty pathetic looking at that stat line... for anyone watching the game and posting here -- what's the friggin' deal?!?

why do the Bulls suck so much coming out of the break? no adjustments? no energy?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

First three minutes of the 4th qtr will be crucial for the Bulls


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

These players have no pride at all...

I think next year is put up or shut up for Krause.....

I HOPE REINSDORF KEEPS HIS WORDS...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> *JOHN PAXSON MUST BE THE HEAD COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




I'd go for that in a minute:yes:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man this team needs to be re-re biult....

Cartwright should go..
then Rose
then Jay

I can't stand that trio  :dead:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAXSON IS SO INTELLIGENT.....

I JUST HOPE THAT SOMEBODY gives him a call...
I bet he is disgusted analysing the Bulls on the radio....

I just think he is the only guy to turn it around....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

wHERE ARE THOSE BULLS?????

THE MOMENT THEY GOT 21 wins they practically...

quit !!!!!!


----------



## Tri (Mar 3, 2003)

This team is so slow like crap. Jay, Rose, and Hassel need to go period. Who said Jay has speed must be smoking major dope! The boy can't take anyone off the dribble if his life depends on it. Also, Hassel has no ball handling. He's so slow and clumsy on offense that it's not even funny. We need speed on both ends of the floor. I hope that we trade both Jay and Jamal to Golden State for J-Rich and Arenas because they're the players we need. We have no many bums on this team that it's not even funny. Why are we keeping Hassel again? His D is average at best while he's a bad decision makers with mediocre offensive skills.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What a bummer... these guys suck.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

krause better trade eveybody except Jamal,Tyson,Eddy & Marcus or Marshall...

The rest JUST SUCK BIGTIME!!!!!!

I CAN't stand them anymore...ARE THERE FANS at the UC still??????


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

In our last 8 games the Bulls have been outscored in the 3rd quarter by an average score of 28-19. And that includes the point totals from the Phoenix game when we outscored the Suns, 31-13!

Someone's doing a really crappy job of making adjustments at halftime...or the players just aren't paying attention anymore.

Either way, something isn't working.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> PAXSON IS SO INTELLIGENT.....
> ...


Actually I have heard that the Bulls talked to him about getting involved with coaching at some point but he declined. I believe he felt it would take up to much time and he felt that energy should be spent on his family not a job.:sigh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

A reporter should ask what Cartwright says at halftime...

I would honestly like to know.... unless he lets his cronies speak for him, like Pete Meyers.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, at least Paxson puts his family first...I don't know about Jordan.


----------



## Tri (Mar 3, 2003)

We need to trade Rose and the rest of these losers because they suck horribly.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

20 turnovers for the Bulls


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like musical point guards this whole season. Neither play good games at the same time. If Jay is on a roll, Crawford sucks horribly. If Crawford gets his shot to go, Jay starts sucking.

I think the Bulls should have each start every other game!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Tonight you're looking at the difference between a team playing for a spot in the playoffs and a team that's playing out the string. Orlando's a .500 club struggling to hold on to the 7th seed...and we think we're ready to catch them and make the playoffs next year???

That's a joke.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This is what happens at halftime

Cartwright goes to the toilet and whipes his [Edited -- TB#1] of with the stat sheet

Rose listens to cd's

Marshall combs his hair

Erob is laughing with Trenton's jokes

Eddy&Tyson are playing PLAYSTATION 2

Jay is reading the book MISERY by Stephen King

Hoiberg is yelling at everyone but nobody is listening...

Baxter and Mason talk about their games at college

Bagaric is daydreaming what would've and could've been if he appeared at the Jay Leno Tonight show... 

Pete Myers&Bill Berry are watching the news on WGN...until the bell rings...
Cartwright yells..."Time to go out"


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

What's even more amazing is that they've always been the better team, but they're the one making mid season trades while we stood pat. 

Go figure. :no:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rose is padding his stats....

I love this guy


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Will played like crap, Rose shot like ****, but hey, he got his stats. So he goes home a happy camper.....

WOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

And things just keep getting better. For those who aren't Chicago area residents, say a prayer of thanks tonight. Tommorrow night a big snowstorm's on the way that may dump more than 8" of snow on us by Wednesday morning.

What's next?


----------



## Tri (Mar 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> And things just keep getting better. For those who aren't Chicago area residents, say a prayer of thanks tonight. Tommorrow night a big snowstorm's on the way that may dump more than 8" of snow on us by Wednesday morning.
> 
> What's next?


For real?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm beginning to wonder if Williams can play with pain. He went in the tank earlier in the year with a bum ankle. And following another ankle injury in the Atlanta game he's back to playing like a pansy again. I don't want to believe that after all the years he's played ball, and after all the nicks and injuries I'm sure he's had to deal with, we come to find out that this kid doesn't yet know how to suck it up and fight through the pain? If that's the deal then someone didn't do their homework on this kid.

Where's Jerry Krause?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri</b>!
> 
> 
> For real?


*Tuesday:* Cloudy with snow developing in the afternoon. Snow turns heavy during the evening, with 4 to 8 inches expected before ending Wednesday morning. Not as cold but still below freezing. Light to moderate west winds turn north.

http://weather.chicagotribune.com/US/IL/Chicago/KORD.html?main=1


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I think tonight was the turning point of this ship..and it's sinking...
I believe fans are losing interest...

Heck even the message boards are dead compared to the previous years....

Reinsdorf better do something..


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Curry: 12 MINUTES!? Against this anemic front line!? 1 SHOT!?

He did have 4 fouls. BIG [Edited TB#1] DEAL. Play him until he fouls out! 

I'm sick and tired of the Bull "playing down" to short lineups.
_______________________________
Clone Hoibergs brain and do brain transplants on the selfish fearful players pretending to be Bulls!
_______________________________
Rose is worth his check?
He's a good example?
A complete player?
He helps the youth?
________________________________
:upset:


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Curry: 12 MINUTES!? Against this anemic front line!? 1 SHOT!?
> 
> He did have 4 fouls. BIG [Edited TB#1] DEAL. Play him until he fouls out!
> ...


Uhhhh, yeah- 1 FGA and *4* TO. 

Eddy didn't deserve more than 12 minutes tonight, plain and simple. He played like doo-doo.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, yeah- 1 FGA and *4* TO.
> ...


True. But did he get the chance to work his way out of it? Cartwright seems to give other guys their minutes no matter how their playing. Take Hassell for example. How many months has he been a complete liability on offense...and not just from a point production point of view, either. Hassell is the most turnover prone guard on the team. And even when he doesn't turn it over, his decisions on what to do with the ball are brutal.

Then there's his decisions to stick with his pg rotation regardless of who's playing well and who isn't.

I don't get it. You wait and wait for Curry to develop some confidence and start to bring a little attitude to the floor. Now he's starting to produce. But the moment he gets off to a slow start its back to introducing paranoia and self doubt into his psyche.


----------

